# moving to miami FL



## afreid (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey there everyone !!

I am moving to the US - Miami Fl - in January 2013.
Need hints and important issues that you may think that i must be aware.
Concerning finding a house, a car, opening a bank account, etc.

I appreciate your help


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Miami is not small town USA and without knowing your needs, wants, have to's, budget, general location - there is no way to even guess answers.


----------



## NCF (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

If you are considering buying a business have a look at . It's good because you are buying directly from the owners, so you are not paying brokers fees.

Hope this helps and good luck!

NCF


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It would help to know more about your move. What sort of visa are you moving on? Do you have a job lined up or will you be looking for one? The answers to both those questions will affect your ability to find a house (rent or buy?), get a car (and a driving license) and open a bank account.

Other things that would help people advise you are things like: do you know anyone in Miami already (colleagues, family members, etc.)? Why Miami, specifically? Is it just you or are you moving with family members?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Borgy21 (Nov 8, 2012)

Like any major city, there are parts of Miami you do not want to live in. Be careful which part of the city you live in, and do your research ahead of time.


----------



## afreid (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello everyone thanks for posting.

I am moving on the 3rd jan to Miami with a h1b visa, will BE working on the financial market and will travel a lot to south América and EUROPE.
I am into sports, surfing and Stand Up paddle surfing, biking, footing and tennis.

I need to get a house and a car...

So if you can give me some Nice hints it would BE great!!
Thanks everyone !!


----------



## salsero123 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Miami is fun*

You will probably be working in Brickell or downtown Miami so I would try to rent a condo there. South Beach is an easy commute from there too. You can probably take over someone's car lease for cheap. parking will cost extra in those areas. The surf is not Supertubos, but its still possible to surf in Miami and it gets better as you drive North. Of course the diving, kiteboarding, and fishing are pretty good too.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

salsero123 said:


> You will probably be working in Brickell or downtown Miami so I would try to rent a condo there. South Beach is an easy commute from there too. You can probably take over someone's car lease for cheap. parking will cost extra in those areas. The surf is not Supertubos, but its still possible to surf in Miami and it gets better as you drive North. Of course the diving, kiteboarding, and fishing are pretty good too.



As the OP was moving in January 2013, there's a strong chance they've already settled.


----------



## mayerdale12 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes i agree with Brickell , it is one of the most safe place in miami also with that it is one of the fastest growing area in Miami. You'll easily get a rent condo here for fair prices.


----------



## jasonpeters (Dec 19, 2013)

Which part of Miami exactly? Miami is a nice place; good people, good whether. I could recommend you a few places but that too depends on where exactly you are going. Like every other city there are a few places that you have to stay out of and a lot of beaches to visit.


----------

